# Please help me ID this 240 western deba.



## Carlo (Aug 9, 2020)

I purchased this from Bluewayjapan (sp?) after, as noted in another thread, watching too many of Theory’s old Tojiro DP 240 western deba videos. 

This 240 was advertised as carbon mono. Fit and finish are good, not great. Just wondering what the kanji say & if there’s a brand or manufacturer indicated. The box has no labels whatsoever.

I look forward to quartering chickens, pineapples, or zombies with it, whatever gets in its way. 

it’s &*#@$% heavy!


----------



## ojisan (Aug 10, 2020)

源光金　Minamoto-no-mitsukane

It seems it's made in Seki.


----------



## Carlo (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you @ojisan !


----------



## Durge (Aug 11, 2020)

I got one of these not even a week ago. You're right, it's good but not great.


----------



## Carlo (Aug 12, 2020)

I won the auction for $50; since shipping is $20 more no matter what else you buy, I bought 2 masahiro butchery knives to make the transaction more appealing. 

So $70 ...but I ended up spending closer to $200 because I have no self control.


----------

